# 1941 Rollfast Sale or part out?



## Vintage Velo (Jul 2, 2011)

I am culling the herd so to speak and this bike has got to go. Wanted your opinion on selling as a whole or parting out. Hate to part, but have to support my habit! Thanks for your thoughts, Mike


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jul 2, 2011)

*More pictures*

Let Me know what You think


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 2, 2011)

Pm sent mike


----------



## balboa732 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll take the person reflector. If you part it out.


----------



## teisco (Jul 2, 2011)

PM sent ................


----------



## Mingero (Jul 17, 2011)

still in one piece and for sale?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 17, 2011)

I hate to see a complete bike like this parted out, but I have been in the same situation. I have made far more money parting them out on Ebay.
 I had a 40's Monark girls tank springer bike that I could not even get $90.00 for, but I ended up parting it out for over $350.00.
 Good luck with what ever decision you reach.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jul 17, 2011)

Bike is sold pending payment to scrubbinrims. He has until thursday and then its for sale again.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 17, 2011)

If no go (I'm sure it will be), I may be interested in the fenders and light. Although they're a bit too nice to justify repainting for my bike.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jul 18, 2011)

what color is your bike? I have a set of womens fenders. front is same with truss rod guide holes. rear has skirt guard holes in it.50.00 set + shipping


----------



## broken_spokes (Jul 19, 2011)

Did you sell it yet?


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jul 19, 2011)

Pendind payment. Will know thursday. Ask friday, Thanks, Mike


----------



## jpromo (Jul 19, 2011)

Vintage Velo said:


> what color is your bike? I have a set of womens fenders. front is same with truss rod guide holes. rear has skirt guard holes in it.50.00 set + shipping




It's Maroon/Cream; I'll be repainting the bike at some point in time but would love a rider quality set with poor paint or repaint.. not these beauties.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jul 21, 2011)

*Rollfast sold Thanks Chris!!*

Don't Fret, Bike sold complete to Scrubbinrims!!


----------

